# Shortage of finishers



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Big time shortage of finishers here in mid Michigan. What's it like where everyone else is at?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mark Hammond II said:


> Big time shortage of finishers here in mid Michigan. What's it like where everyone else is at?


detox treatment centers:whistling2:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

yep in this area too...can't keep up


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/rsL6mKxtOlQ


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There's plenty of Mexicans around here!!! Cheap too!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> There's plenty of Mexicans around here!!! Cheap too!!


Moore he said a shortage, how much quality have you seen 3 out of 10...


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Moore he said a shortage, how much quality have you seen 3 out of 10...


Haha this is so funny your mexicans are our chinese they stand on corners in thr city looking for comtractors to pick them up every day and work for peanuts and quality is garbage


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Here in my town lawrence ks, one of the big drywall companies got caught up in some bank fraud and running illegals and underpaying. So more work for us! Hell yes


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Mark Hammond II said:


> Big time shortage of finishers here in mid Michigan. What's it like where everyone else is at?


Classic behavioral economics ... the psychology of reinforcement and the economics of incentives ... There are mudders ... and there are spacklers ... and there are finishers. We get what we value. The market values cheaper, and will keep lowering the standard, and will keep a blind eye to the law, and rationalize that mudders and spacklers are finishers ... hence the shortage of finishers.

So, how does one compete in a market that confuses value with cheaper?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> So, how does one compete in a market that confuses value with cheaper?


You don't! 



I walk!


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it's time to raise prices!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Strange things are happening in Michigan. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

Every body should be paid equal.-UNION SCALE AND HOURLY NOT SQARE FOOTAGE!!!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

drywaller finisher said:


> Every body should be paid equal.-UNION SCALE AND HOURLY NOT SQARE FOOTAGE!!!!


Yep. All for the good of the proletariat.


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

That's what they do.Franklin Drywall and Mulcahy did the same thing in the Twin Cities Area a few years ago. They use Illegals which helps to lower wages and increase Profits. That is not say Spanish speaking people are enemy.The Greedy Contractors are the crooks. They will pit one against the other.


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

What is painter's district council for the mid Mighigan Area?????


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

I meant Michigan.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey! I'm Mexican and I do a hell of a good job.


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

This Not A Race Issue. This Is A Greedy Contractor Issue. I Want Every body To Stick Together For Higher Wages, Not to Be Divided Along Our Different Backgrounds.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

drywaller finisher said:


> Every body should be paid equal.-UNION SCALE AND HOURLY NOT SQARE FOOTAGE!!!!


Take union and hourly and shove it. Cant make any money that way...only making the controllers rich


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

drywaller finisher said:


> This Not A Race Issue. This Is A Greedy Contractor Issue. I Want Every body To Stick Together For Higher Wages, Not to Be Divided Along Our Different Backgrounds.


South is paying northern wages now. 1.00+ sqft for residential houses. Nice to have a labor shortage. Labor will not return over night...


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Stay away from unions!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cracker said:


> South is paying northern wages now. 1.00+ sqft for residential houses. .



Labor @ materials ? If so ! That's really nothing to brag about.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Shelwyn said:


> Hey! I'm Mexican and I do a hell of a good job.


Yeah you prob do but there is also the illegals who pick up a trowel its the companys faults not theres they just wanna feed there family and it gives mexicans a bad name .....we have the same issue hear with chinese in australia they all have a bad name and stand on corners in the city waiting for builders to pick them up and there terrible but the builders keep hiring them as there cheap and it gives any good chinese ir mexican drywaller out there bad name feel for you brother i know there was a job recently me and my asian friend both bid on i was 3 grand higher and got the job i live in the south which is a real anglo ******* rich white mans area....keep strong brother your quality will stand out


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Here i contract out jobs per m2...but if it's a difficult job I either beef up the price per m2 or offer hourly... It's all about communication, if you can't agree on a price move on to the next job 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

